

Do you want to kill millions? Because this is how you kill millions - kull
https://medium.com/@DanSodkiewicz/do-you-want-to-kill-millions-because-this-is-how-you-kill-millions-a7fef20bc1e

======
laughfactory
It's not just conservatives who are potentially the issue here. Our government
as a whole (both sides of the aisle) is responsible for the lame brained
response to Ebola. It's not just the conservatives who are against shutting
down flights from Africa. As a country I suspect there are every bit as many
conservatives worried about Ebola as there are liberals. The problem our
government has is one of arrogance: they're supremely confident in our ability
to handle any cases of Ebola which occur here. I'm with you that there
extremely prudent measure of shutting down flights from Africa is one of the
best ways we can proactively avoid the loss of American lives, but I doubt
we'll see sanity prevail in our hopelessly inept government.

